# Old Scar Face



## -Oy- (Nov 3, 2018)

Fallow Buck at Dunham Massey this afternoon showing a few rut battle scars.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2018)

Fantastic.!! As beautiful as the ones we have here at Richmond and Bushy Park


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2018)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 3, 2018)

The very best way to shoot a deer.

Great trophy


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow. He certainly is beat up. He looks old. Great photo.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks all. It was a very dull overcast day so I’m happy I got some useable shots. I’ll add some more later when I’ve sorted them


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 4, 2018)

Young Buck


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2018)

Outstanding photography. I can't believe a digital camera 
would render clarity and detail such as this. These looks 
like print photos exceptionally well done. Or you have a very 
good digital. Anyway, great stuff.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 11, 2018)

drifter said:


> Outstanding photography. I can't believe a digital camera
> would render clarity and detail such as this. These looks
> like print photos exceptionally well done. Or you have a very
> good digital. Anyway, great stuff.



Thank you - these were taken with a Fuji X-Pro2 and Fuji 50-140mm F2.8 lens.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the follow up. What's your favorite digital camera, if you don't mind the question?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2018)

Love the young buck, beautiful photo.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 13, 2018)

drifter said:


> Thanks for the follow up. What's your favorite digital camera, if you don't mind the question?



Hmmm that's a toughie. 

For image quality it has to be the Nikon D850. Although my Fuji X-Series cameras are not far behind.

For enjoyment to use - the Fuji X100F.


----------



## drifter (Nov 15, 2018)

thanks.


----------

